# A Gift From The Universe



## 1955 (Feb 15, 2022)

One day several years ago a person was knocking on my door. No it wasn’t Jehovah Witness. Anyway, the person wanted to know if I owned the 14 acre lot down the road & if they could put a cell tower on it. Since I wasn’t doing anything with the property I considered the proposition and ask for more information. After doing some research and talking to my neighbors about the impact I decided that my lot had the best location available to minimize the impact. If I didn’t do it another neighbor might agree and the thing could possibly sit right on the road side creating an eyesore. Besides, who doesn’t want a monthly income for the next 30 years.

So I agreed & signed a contract. Wow what a process. After it was all done not only did we get better cell coverage we now had wireless internet of 50 Mbps, typically. The only other option was satellite which was horrible service.

So for the last couple of years we’ve getting great internet service (AT&T Fixed Wireless) and I’ve been getting a new source of income. The only problem is I have so many nephews and nieces it’s gonna be hard to decide who gets it.

There was only one person who complained about the tower but when she got great internet all her concerns went out the window.

Oh yeah, I got firewood for the rest of my life.

Since I live on a lake I’m considering putting boat storage on the rest of the property.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 15, 2022)

Amazing story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jace (Feb 15, 2022)

1955 said:


> One day several years ago a person was knocking on my door. No it wasn’t Jehovah Witness. Anyway, the person wanted to know if I owned the 14 acre lot down the road & if they could put a cell tower on it. Since I wasn’t doing anything with the property I considered the proposition and ask for more information. After doing some research and talking to my neighbors about the impact I decided that my lot had the best location available to minimize the impact. If I didn’t do it another neighbor might agree and the thing could possibly sit right on the road side creating an eyesore. Besides, who doesn’t want a monthly income for the next 30 years.
> 
> So I agreed & signed a contract. Wow what a process. After it was all done not only did we get better cell coverage we now had wireless internet of 50 Mbps, typically. The only other option was satellite which was horrible service.
> 
> ...


Good for you and yours!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2022)

Sounds like you made great decisions!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

1955 said:


> One day several years ago a person was knocking on my door. No it wasn’t Jehovah Witness. Anyway, the person wanted to know if I owned the 14 acre lot down the road & if they could put a cell tower on it. Since I wasn’t doing anything with the property I considered the proposition and ask for more information. After doing some research and talking to my neighbors about the impact I decided that my lot had the best location available to minimize the impact. If I didn’t do it another neighbor might agree and the thing could possibly sit right on the road side creating an eyesore. Besides, who doesn’t want a monthly income for the next 30 years.
> 
> So I agreed & signed a contract. Wow what a process. After it was all done not only did we get better cell coverage we now had wireless internet of 50 Mbps, typically. The only other option was satellite which was horrible service.
> 
> ...


Fantastic business move...


----------

